

How to get an internship in a London tech startup for students - chipsanddip
https://medium.com/@EdvardNore/how-to-get-an-internship-in-a-london-tech-startup-for-students-4124b9bc7d89

======
greysteil
I always recommend
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com)
for a pretty good list of London startups.

